# FS: Algae-eating Red/Var.Ramshorn snails - $1each/20 for $10



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Red Ramshorn snails (Planorbius corneus ) a very peaceful air-breathing aquatic snail. They are one of the types of snails you find growing on plants you buy at aquarium pet stores. 
The red varieties are made by selective breeding. I actually started out with only two tiny snails and now through generations of breeding (they live about a year, get max size 1 inch, grow slowly)

I've got bright red, blood red, bronze, gold, spotted and striped varieties. * Coming soon, dwarf, albino and Red with black spots ( Ladybug variety ? )

they make great tankmates for gentle creatures like cherry shrimp, corydoras, and even my betta/ Siamese fishting fish doesn't bother them.

They will not eat aquatic plants!!! They will eat DEAD leaves, these are leaves that you must prune off anyway for the health of the plant, so the snails are just doing the work for you. You can remove leaves you see with holes eaten, or let the snails finish it, they love to eat dead plant leaves, like all snails! **

They are great for cleaning up after herbivorous fish like many cichlids and goldfish, and plecos and otos, they love zuchhini and lettuce especially. If you want to prevent breeding in your tank, simply place a leaf of lettuce in the tank overnight, and in the morning remove all the snails bigger than a pea, because Ramshorns smaller than that will not lay eggs. (In my experience)

I have sixty or so mid to full adult/breeder size (1cm-1inch), mixed varieties, lots of bright red, I could throw in a few of the ones that I'm saving, a dwarf or albino maybe for $20 
Otherwise you get 20 mixed sizes for $10










* $10 for 20 adult/breeder size (1.5cm) or $1 each*

I'm a little biased here but I love Ramshorn snails for clean-up duty.

1: *They are relatively easy to remove if you decide you don't want them any more, because they have to reach a pretty good size (about pea size) before they can start to reproduce, and they grow slowly to adult size , so it's easy to throw in a piece of lettuce overnight once in a while, and then remove the bigger ones, and voila - no breeding in your tank.*

(as opposed to pond/physa snails which are so tiny and reproduce and grow so fast they are next to impossible to eradicate - I only keep these in my Betta tank so I can feed him the squished snails, their small adult size make great snacks for the Bettas tiny stomachs)

2: Unlike Nerite snails, which also eat algae pretty much exclusively, Rams will eat almost anything, including dying and dead leaves, leftover fish food from messy fish, and fish POOP. (yes really) 
And unlike Bristlenose plecos and otos, the snails can get into tiny spots to clean algae off of small leaves and stuff, and won't eat any healthy plant leaves, while eating the sickly and dying leaves, making less work pruning plants. 
And also air breathers, so they don't need any air stones or whatever.

3: They're adorable! ( Just look at those cute faces)










*There is a lot of fear of "pest snails" which I think is overblown.. I've never kept MTS which seem to be the worst as far as pests goes, and the tadpole physa snails are a bit annoying in how fast they breed, BUT the fact that people are having massive invasions of thousands of ramshorn snails is a clear sign IMHO that you are feeding too much which is dangerous, if the snails werent there to eat that extra food, it would have just turned into ammonia and possibly poisoned your fish.
*

NOW ONLY $5 FOR TEN BREEDER SIZE!!!!
*
I've been selectively breeding red ramshorns for interesting colour and patterns. I've got red, bronze, gold, pink, albino, leopard spots, etc.*

(AND most recently my own colour strain, super red/Blood Red) 

They (unlike columbian ramshorns - which are actually a type of apple snail) do not eat live plants. *THEY WILL EAT DEAD OR DYING LEAVES* Do not worry though, having dying leaves pruned off is healthy for plants.

They eat algae, leftover fish food, plant detruis,*fish poop* (Yes it's true, I couldn't believe it when I heard it, but I've since witnessed it with my own eyes) and carrion that otherwise could foul the water.

they especially love lettuce and zuchhini. 
*These guys are fantastic at cleaning up the leftover zuchini and lettuce from feeding my BN plecos and otos.*

I also I use them as treats for my fish (all were hatched and grown in my tanks, so no risk of disease or parasites risk from using live feeder fish)

(Although the Ramshorns are so cute with their big silly lips eating the algae off the glass I get attached to them and can't bear to feed them to the fish!! )

*The Ramshorns and the Physas are both an ideal live food perfect for turtles, many reptiles, and puffer fish, but if you squish practically any fish will also eagerly devour the snails meat. Very nutritous alternative to feeder fish/shrimp without the risk of parasites/diseases from live goldfish/shrimp.*

I have assassin snails that are eating them, but there are just too many right now since i've been deliberately breeding them. they don't get that big, but twenty 1 inch snails and a zillion small ones take up a lot of space in tupperware containers on my counter; they gotta go.
I was keeping the physa snails to feed to my betta since their small adult sizes (1cm) are perfect for the bettas small stomach, but i have a ton of these now as well so same deal for these, mixed sizes

(these physa/pond snails are small enough and fast enough to be able to possibly survive in a predatory reptile/fish tank)*5$ for 50* Because they move so fast, they are FANTASTIC algae eaters, better even than Nerite snails IMO.

Also have a 3 gal complete setup for $15,

If you buy $10 worth of stuff, I can sell you *five cherry shrimp for $5* if you'd like to start your own colony....

*I'M NOT SELLING THE CHERRY SHRIMP SEPARATELY, PLEASE DON'T ASK.* * SOLD THANKS!! *


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump corydoras pending lots of nice snails, although I've got assassins, they're very slow at working, so get em while they last


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

pics added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump come and get your fresh tasty snails fishies.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed you about the snails


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

prices update, physa snails added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

about 300 smaller to mid size snails sold, still have 50 or so good sized bright red and spotted brassy colour, and some full grown ones 2-2.5cm 5 for 5$


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

more pics, I keep thinking they're gone then I find more! Lots of bright red ones available.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking ramshorn snails...

Thanks for them...they are part of my algae cleaning program.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

You're very welcome! I find the physa snails are even better at eating algae... you can actually see the little clean trail they leave when they're eating off the glass.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

lots of nice snails left, those assassins sure do work slowly


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump.....................


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

do you think the ramshorns would help reduce BBA? if so i'd like to grab some.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I have them in all my tanks, and I have no BBA in any of them, that could be due to them eating all of the leftovers so that the algae has no nutrients to feed on though; (just did a web search, some people swear that they do eat BBA some say they don't so I can't say 100%)


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump lots of nice bright red breeder size $1 each


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

free plant cuttings or play sand if you like, just ask


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Do you still have some ramshorns and the snails you feed to your betta? Looking to get some for my betta and the rams for a friend... His tank is an absolute mess.... Lol


----------



## turtlenick (Jun 3, 2012)

Your PM inbox is full!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup! The physa snails are kinda awesome as feeders, because they stay so tiny, and Bettas stomachs are only, what? Like the size of one of their eyeballs? And anyway the Ramshorns have such cute funny faces, I get too attached to them to use as feeders  I still have lots of both, all living in all my tanks, the ramshorns make good tankmates for Bettas, as long as you don't have an overly aggressive Betta. I have both kinds of snails in that tank, and whenever I see one of the physas crawling on the glass i just smoosh it right there and it floats down and gets eaten right away by the WCMM or the Betta. I never bother peeling or anything, Bettas are smart, it's cute to watch when the snail meat gets stuck, and he carries it around shaking his head, and whacking it on the glass to get it out and eat it


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

and reptile guy sorry about that box empty now!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump got some very pretty breeder size red ramshorns only $1 each if you buy 5


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump lots sold, more beautiful super red ramshorns just hatched.. ready to go in a few weeks. I've got lots of juveniles and adult reds as well. They are *very* beautiful.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Red cherry shrimp added $1 each


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

cherry shrimp sold, but I have several berried females left so gonna have more shrimplets soon


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Founds more small red snails in one of my tanks, very bright red!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump lots of breeder size pink, red, and bright red Ramshorns!!!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll throw in some plants for free if interested


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Now price half off, only $5 for ten breeder size! Beautiful Reds, striped, spotted, gold, bronze.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd for snails


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

PM replied, LOTS of breeder size left


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump price lowered on breeder size ramshorns


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump pics update


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Brine Shrimp hatchery lowered to $5


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump 


Red Ramshorn snails (Planorbius corneus ) a very peaceful air-breathing aquatic snail. They are one of the types of snails you find growing on plants you buy at aquarium pet stores. The red varieties are made by selective breeding. I actually started out with only two tiny snails and now through generations of breeding (they live about a year, get max size 1 inch, grow slowly) I've got bright red, blood red, bronze, gold, spotted and striped varieties. * Coming soon, dwarf, albino and Red with black spots

( Ladybug variety ) 

they make great tankmates for gentle creatures like cherry shrimp, corydoras, and even my betta/ Siamese fishting fish doesn't bother them. 

They will not eat aquatic plants!!! They will eat DEAD leaves, these are leaves that you must prune off anyway for the health of the plant, so the snails are just doing the work for you. You can remove leaves you see with holes eaten, or let the snails finish it, they love to eat dead plant leaves, like all snails! **

They are great for cleaning up after herbivorous fish like many cichlids and goldfish, and plecos and otos, they love zuchhini and lettuce especially. If you want to prevent breeding in your tank, simply place a leaf of lettuce in the tank overnight, and in the morning remove all the snails bigger than a pea, because Ramshorns smaller than that will not lay eggs. (In my experience) 

I have sixty or so mid to full adult/breeder size (1cm-1inch), mixed varieties, lots of bright red, I could throw in a few of the ones that I'm saving, a dwarf or albino maybe for $20 
Otherwise you get 20 mixed sizes for $10


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

lots of physa snails left, they are great for feeding to bettas and angels, you gut load the snails then sqush them on the glass and the shell is brittle and crumbles away, and the fish swoop after the snail meat
View attachment 11161


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump price lowered, small snails sold out, have about 30 adult/breeder size (1 inch) mixed colours and patterns


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump pygmy corys for sale again


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM... thanks


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

PMs replied still 50 or so for sale !! Take all 50 for $20 and i'll throw in your choice of Water lettuce, Hornwort (BOTH OF THESE ARE GREAT, grows so fast it ends up soaking up excess nutrients to get rid of algae problems) / Hornwort*?
/ cuttings of dwarf Hygro /Two Cryptocorynes sp.,Java fern


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump have a few small ones again, still have lots of adult size (1 inch)


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Price lowered, now only $10 for 30 breeder size!!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump....... great little algae eaters, and very cute pets, very easy to care for!!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

looking for some Ramshorns for a breeder i've just set up. still got a bunch?


----------

